# Preventing Pumpkins from Rotting



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I found an interesting link on BoingBoing.net about experiments done to prevent pumpkins from rotting. It's an interesting read and shows you a 15 day cycle of what happens to pumpkins using the different techniques of preservation.

The article is on: http://www.myscienceproject.org/pumpkin.html

Summary of Results

White glue - Preserved pumpkin for 6 days. Profuse mold and rot. 
Acrylic spray - Preserved pumpkin for 9 days. Profuse mold and rot. 
Vaseline - Preserved pumpkin for 9 days. Profuse mold and rot. 
Bleach - Preserved pumpkin for 10 days. Minimal mold, some rot. 
Control - Preserved pumpkin for 14 days. Minimal rot, some mold. 
Pumpkin Fresh - Preserved pumpkin for 14 days. Minimal mold, some rot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder what Dick Clark uses??


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> I wonder what Dick Clark uses??


I think its a mixture of pine cone sap and Limburger cheese drippings.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would think citric acid would do pretty well?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I always sprayed the inside with lysol. Obviously not with a light candle, although the flame thrower would be exciting.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

We always dipped our carved pumpkins in a bleach solution in the kitchen sink. But then, I don't carve until a few days before Halloween anyhow...


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Chlorox Clean-Up Cleaner with Bleach according to the guy at Extremepumpkins.com


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for the tip Sblanck


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Tilex is also amazing. Got this from Tom Nardone as well.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

In Tom we trust?


----------

